# There is a DARK CLOUD approaching North Dakota!!!



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Yep, I am coming back God willing and NO more problems or issues evolve in the next 44 hours!!

It has been FOUR LONG years since I was there and what with all that has happened in the last month, we weren't sure we were coming.

First off we could not find a place to stay in the areas I am familar with. I freaquent the Granville-Kramer-Newburg area and it was tough BUT we finally found a place just this week.

Then the weather froze things up last week and it looked grim as I do not have a trailer full of decoys, 4WD vehicle or the like. It is just me and my Ford Windstar FWD and I am loaded to the gills right now! But the weather warned up and it is game on!!

Then, last Monday my Yellow Lab canine family member (Chunk) and best hunting buddy was diagnosed with diabetes - and he was in bad shape. However, he is on the mend it appears and his sister Star will make her first trip. I call her Dark Cloud Junior... :eyeroll:

Then my buddy who is coming with me is about to get laid off but he doesn't care as this will be his first trip there after having to not go the last several years.

Now, I just need to wh0re myself on as many of you locals as I can so I can treat Oxbow Hunter (Dan) to his first field hunts for waterfowl AND we both have Swan permits to boot!

So, we will be arriving at the North Dakota border around daybreak on Saturday, October 24 for EIGHT days of hunting and hope to hunt with old friends and maybe a couple of new ones - IF WE GET THE OPPORTUNITY!!!!

(Hint, Hint)

So, look for me, ole "Dark Cloud" the Waterfowler Wh0re this weekend!!!

While I am taking my laptop, I can be reached on my Cell or via email on my Blackberry at: [email protected]

See you soon and thank you all for your PM's, emails and calls this past week!

Bob


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Zettler I hope you have a great trip. Im in the south central part of the state so hooking up for a hunt would be tough. I think you should find some good hunting, with new birds ariving.


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Aug 22, 2009)

Good luck on your hunt


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

I hope I don't sound so needy. I am just trying to not only show my friend a great time on his first trip up there but I am also trying to somewhat recreate my first to ND from 1989.

It was something special as it was made that may by other hunters and landowners in ND.

Hopefully, I will do it justice again this time with my stories...

Anyway, we will make the best of it and like I said, I look forward to seeing old friends and meeting new ones!

PS. One of nicknames is Dark Cloud because of the strange things that happen around me...


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Good luck Bob. Have a good, safe trip. Spank a few of those young, dumb ones while you are up there and send them to the Illinois River Valley. :beer:


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Good luck Bob. Have a good, safe trip. :beer:

Duplicate post., Sorry.


----------



## goosehunter64 (Apr 19, 2009)

Good luck Bob....have fun...and scout scout scout.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Van broke down in WI but made ot to Granville tonight. Great people!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You will not have any trouble finding birds... just a little windshield time and gas. We found lots of spots over the last few weeks.


----------

